# Smoking deal on 35mm f/1.4 this morning



## RC (Dec 19, 2011)

Just wanted to pass along that Amazon has the 35mm f/1.4L USM for $1099.00 (US). I hope this is more evidence that the CR2 for the 35 II is a valid rumor. B&H has it listed for $1255.00.

I'm still gonna wait for the ver II


----------



## JR (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow this is some great deal! Just like you for myself I will wait for the II version, not because the version I is not good, but I just like to have the latest model. Totally emotional decision here. But anyone needing a 35mm prime, those are great deal no matter what the version II is (it will be more expensive and the verison I is already very good).

Maybe it is psychological, but I found that the L lenses that are a bit older like the 35mm and the 135mm do not have the same color rendition as some of the newer L series lenses, like the 24, 50, 85,or even the 70-200 2.8. Not sure if others have noticed that...


----------



## willrobb (Dec 19, 2011)

If the price drops significantly in Japan I might get a new 35mm f1.4L regardless of what the rumoured new version can do. 

Recently someone tried to sell me a third hand 35L 1.4 that was at least 4 years old for about $1200US and I was having none of it...glad I said no.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2011)

I've had two of the 35mm l lenses, and both were supurb. Its amazing how someone can pronounce it as not so good, and never own or even use it. Of course it can be better, but its already supurb.

I was stuck without the proper lens in a low light arena shooting my friend's monster truck. Mo problem, just put on the 35mm L and crop to 100%. Prints are beautiful.

Thats him, clear accross the arena.


----------



## bvukich (Dec 19, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've had two of the 35mm l lenses, and both were supurb. Its amazing how someone can pronounce it as not so good, and never own or even use it. Of course it can be better, but its already supurb.
> 
> I was stuck without the proper lens in a low light arena shooting my friend's monster truck. Mo problem, just put on the 35mm L and crop to 100%. Prints are beautiful.
> 
> Thats him, clear accross the arena.



That's your friend? I'll look through my Monster Jam photos from the last few years when I get home tonight and see if I have any good photos of his truck. If he's been to Milwaukee recently, chances are I do. If I do I'll shoot them over to you.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 19, 2011)

RC said:


> Just wanted to pass along that Amazon has the 35mm f/1.4L USM for $1099.00 (US). I hope this is more evidence that the CR2 for the 35 II is a valid rumor. B&H has it listed for $1255.00.
> 
> I'm still gonna wait for the ver II



Link? I just did a search on Amazon and don't see it


----------



## koolman (Dec 19, 2011)

On my canon 550d - the 35L is the most awesome and useful lens. It truly takes advantage of the 18 mb sensor


----------



## RC (Dec 19, 2011)

Drizzt321 said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to pass along that Amazon has the 35mm f/1.4L USM for $1099.00 (US). I hope this is more evidence that the CR2 for the 35 II is a valid rumor. B&H has it listed for $1255.00.
> ...



Here's the link. Should have included it plus a screen cap cause now the price has gone up. 
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-35mm-1-4L-Angle-Cameras/dp/B00009R6WY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_T1?ie=UTF8&coliid=INFUD3C873CL6&colid=2HR5MX1GAD73F

It would be nice if there was a place on the main page to post time sensitive info such as these low price alerts.


----------

